# !      !

## .

http://www.klerk.ru/news/?96653.

----------

*.*,  !  :yes:

----------


## .

.  .  .

----------


## ... ...

..        :Big Grin:

----------

?    1.4     ?

----------

,         .

----------

> ,         .


 ,       ,  ... 

 .           ?

----------

:        3, 4  5- ,        ?    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*mvf*        .  . http://www.klerk.ru/reference/glossary/?96769 
 :yes:

----------


## Tata25

?

----------

:        ?   .. .

----------


## Buh2

**,    ?    ,

----------

> **,    ?    ,


,  ,  !

----------

""  :Frown: 
.....    ,     ,    ,  .




> ?


 ...

----------

> .           ?


  29,4     ,  ,       , ,     . ,    2008      ,       ,        29,4 * 16 / 17 = 27,67.    16 * 1,4 = 22,4.         ,      24 %.

----------

> , ,


       .

----------

?

----------


## mvf

7    (  -  ).

----------

,      -,  1  9 .

   ,        29.4,   29,4/31*22=20,86.   ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


   ...

----------

: :Smilie: 

...      ,  ( ),    , *   ,  ( ),     * (, ),   ,    ,  ( ),      (, ).

     5000     %     50000,   ?

----------

> .


 29,4 -       ,  .    (365 - 12)/12 = 29,4.    ,       30,4.   ,          . ""   ... -...  ...

----------


## mvf

> 5000     %     50000,   ?


IMHO ,  "" (0 - 49999)

----------


## _

> ,      -,  1  9 .
> 
>    ,        29.4,   29,4/31*22=20,86.   ?


      ,  , ,   - 29.4 ,       . ..   
  9  / 6    ,  
     29.4/31 * (31 - 3) = 26.55.

----------


## mvf

> 7    (  -  ).


29  2007 .


N 4557

----------

-     ,          . 922 . 
  . 107      ,  , *  .*

. 106   ,     - ,     **            .

    . 5   922        ** ,       ,   **            .

,          . 5   922.

----------


## sandrey

> 29,4     ,  ,       , ,     . ,    2008      ,       ,        29,4 * 16 / 17 = 27,67.    16 * 1,4 = 22,4.


*1.* .   922     .    17 ?   17 ** .




> ,      -,  1  9 .
> 
>    ,        29.4,   29,4/31*22=20,86.   ?


*2.*         -  22  31 .




> ,  , ,   - 29.4 ,       . ..      9  / 6    ,        29.4/31 * (31 - 3) = 26.55.


*3.*  :Smilie: 
    - 6, ..      1-5  7 .  ,      (   - "    ")    25.
..,     ,           (     -      ).         ,   29,4/25*25 = 29,4 (     ,     29,4  ).    : 29,4/25 * (25 - 3) = 25,87.

      (*2* *3*) .

p.s.
,             ? 29,4,  ,   .    ,         25,87,  25,9.     - /?

----------


## Remklg

,   1  2007  3000     2007 .   1.03.2008,    01.03.2007  29.02.2008.            3000 .  1000       .

----------


## waw

> ,      -,  1  9 .
> 
>    ,        29.4,   29,4/31*22=20,86.   ?


**,        ?     .213      .           ?  29.4  ..*1,4?     2007     ,    2008    ,   -    2008 -  .

 ,        (*    ,  * ),      ,   :

_         5 _ 

   , .  ..,     ,   .     ,   .213,      (2003 .)      .    2    29,4 (29,6):
-    (, ...)
-  **      (, ....)

   2007      ,           ,       .213  ,        ,     .  ,         ,     (   ).  ,    2007      (   )  .
      -?       29.4,   ? -    .

----------


## waw

> ,   1  2007  3000     2007 .   1.03.2008,    01.03.2007  29.02.2008.            3000 .  1000       .


           3000 .

----------

> -?       29.4,   ? -    .


         ,  ..   :Smilie: 

 ,  "   .213      ",    . 

     , *waw*,   .5  922?

----------


## waw

> , waw,   .5  922?


,     ,  ,         ,    4 .213.

,    ,     ( ,       )       ( 2007   ).
 ,    ,     **      5 (  4),    .
  - ,      29,4   :
      1        ,        .

 -   ,          ,         -   #29.




> ,  "   .213      ",    .


       .         ,     ,   .
    ,   2003 .   ( )   ,          - .   ,      ,   ,    ,        .

----------


## Buh2

> - ,      29,4   :
>       1        ,        .


, ,    ,             1.4. ..,     ,   29,4,  ,  -      1.4

,  ,  .        -,        -     ,      .

----------


## waw

*Buh2*, ,        ,     .     .




> ,  ,  .         -,        -    ,      .


    ,  -      ,       ( -> ).      .

----------


## Buh2

*waw*,     -           ,   .  :
1.  :

"           *    5   ,   * ,   1,4" ( )

2.  :

"              (29,4)            ,   ,    "

    ,    ,   "...  1-  30- (31-)     (  -  28- (29-)  ".

-   .

----------


## waw

*Buh2*,  -              ,   ,        2008 .      .      .

       ,       , ,     . 29,4.

   (#32)    #33:




> *,* ,    ...


             . 29,4 ( .213). *           ?*  ?     ,         .213?

----------


## waw

> ,    ,   "...  1-  30- (31-)     (  -  28- (29-)  ".


            .     ,      ,  -, , !   :Smilie: 
 ,       "" -   !

----------


## Remklg

> ,   1  2007  3000     2007 .   1.03.2008,    01.03.2007  29.02.2008.            3000 .  1000       .  
> 
>            3000


.

      (12 .)           ,   2    .

----------


## waw

,          (,    3 .),         -  .

----------


## Buh2

> (#32)    #33:
> 
>              . 29,4 ( .213). *           ?*  ?     ,         .213?


 -,   ,       .  ,    **  ,    ,       .

----------


## Buh2

> .     ,      ,  -, , !  
>  ,       "" -   !


 ,         ,           -  **

----------


## waw

> ,      ,    ,       .


 ,         .   ,    (, ,    ) ,



> ,





> ,           -   .


 ** ,       ,      -   .            -    .                 (*, ,      * ).

----------


## waw

*Buh2*,        ,         :




> ?  ?     ,         .213?

----------


## Buh2

*waw*,         ....
 ,      .

----------


## Buh2

> ,         .   ,    (, ,    ) ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** ,       ,      -   .            -    .                 (*, ,      * ).


  ,   ,    .        ,    .          ,  ,

----------


## waw

,    ,     .  #42     ,     .     .      ,    .

----------


## 2007

.  /  1  8 ,   ,     29,4- ..    -.    .
   /  1  9 -    .  -
1) 29,4/25*22 
2) 29,4/31*22

----------


## Buh2

*waw*,     ,  ,   ,      ,  ,    ,     , ..    ,   ..,         .

----------


## Buh2

*2007*,   /   -  .
  ,       2

----------

3  11 ,    -?

----------


## waw

> /  1  8 ,   ,     29,4- ..    -.    .


   29.4      (.  2 .10):

_         5 _ 

, ,  ,        (),    ,    .   ,      2008 ,   ,    .213   .




> /  1  9 -    .  -
> 1) 29,4/25*22 
> 2) 29,4/31*22


     ,       31   ( 3 .10).

----------


## waw

> ,  ,   ,      ,  ,    ,     .


,     : _"   "_
   ,    .

  ,   ,       1  8 ,      29.4,   .     ,    ,  ,  _        5 _ .

----------


## a

:

:

. 3 . 10 -              (    )    . 5  ,      ....

. 5 -         ,       .   (     )        . 4 (..  01.01  31.01    09.01  31.01)



  . 3 . 10  -        , ..     (    ),  . 3 . 10  .

----------


## 2007

> (    ),  . 3 . 10  .


    ,     .
  ,       1  8,    .   9  31- 29,4

----------


## elder

> ,     .
>   ,       1  8,    .   9  31- 29,4


     .        1  8,     .5             .

   ,   

   ,    ,             4 5  ,          ,      , (   ,        )         (,   .).

..      (,   ..)  ,          ?     ,      ?    :Frown:

----------

> ,       , ,     . 29,4.


*waw*,   213        **   .
 :
_                     4  ,                ,       (29,6),      ,   ._
..        -      .

** ,   ,     :

_                     5  ,                     (29,4),      ,  _ 

      -   ,      .

----------

2.)      ,    .
     ,    ,       ,     (  ),      .
 ,    " "(..     ,   ).     ,   " ", , ,        .
  "      ",    ,     .

----------


## waw

**,   ,   , , !

,      . , , ,      :Smilie: .      .    ,          . -,   ,    ""  "  ", ,       .       :

1)   "   "
2)   " "
3)    -    "   ", ,  "",    ""  "  ".

 :




> ** ,   ,


      .,    :

_   ..._

  -        (    ,    ,   ).

      :

** ...

----------


## waw

> -   ,      .


   .      29,4 .,   
__ 
__ .

----------


## waw

**,   ,     ,    " **     "    ",  **   ".

----------


## waw

*elder*,  -     .,  .     :

_   ,    ,             5  ,          ,    ,   ,         (,   .).
     ,      ,       ,             ,   ._

-     ,    ,       .14 .213,  :

- ,       ,    ;
- ,    ,      (  ,  ... / ...,    1)

----------


## a

> ,   ,     :


          ?


            ....

         ,       1  8.

     (      . 56)          (           )

----------

> :
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


*waw*,    :
_         5 _ 

      213,   " "     , .. -  -        **  .  




> .


  :
*  ... * (** )        5   -         .

2*a*:
      ,      1  8  -      . *   , * : 
1.   
2.  .     .5

   .1  .2,    - .    -   ,    ,      .

,        /,     .       -   .

----------

,      (. 107  ), ..  ,   ...    . 91  ?

----------

**,   -  .      .      . ,  ,  .

----------


## YUM

> *waw*,    :
> _         5 _ 
> 
>       213,   " "     , .. -  -        **  .  
> 
> 
>   :
> *  ... * (** )        5   -         .
> 
> ...


       /  (waw, buh2  )       -   ,     ,         ,    - . ..    ,   ..     ,  ** **  ** !  ,    **    ,    ,     .
 - ... :Smilie:

----------

> 


  , ,    .   .
       .           ,   .

----------


## YUM

> , ,    .   .
>        .           ,   .


,   ,      ""  +  "" ,    10.
.. (    )             ,  ,        .
        ,    . 
    ,        -  ,  ,  -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,        :yes: 
  ,       -         1 . 
   -    "   ". 
    ,    )))   .5  , ,           ,  ....        1     , .... ..        ,     ,   -     (  ),   .

----------

> *waw*, 
> ** ,   ,     :
> ....
>       -   ,      .


 ,      922.
        1-8    ,   :
  5000.   .  5000.
 1
 5000/(29,4/31*23)=5000/21,8=229
. 2 (   )
5000/29,4=170
     ,   2  .       .
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,   2


 ....     -?     -   /,      -   .    .

 ,   , ,       ,         ,  "" .

             .

----------


## YUM

> ....     -?     -   /,      -   .    ....
> .


      . :Wink:      ,    -

----------


## jannulka

,    :  ,       ,  , ,    ?    ) . 2   ,   "  ".   ,     ,     "         "??

----------


## jannulka

- ,   , "   "?

----------

> , "   "?


   5000-   .
  50%   10000 (  5000)-    ( %).

,          ....  :Wink:

----------


## waw

**, 
_        5 _ 
     ,         #29  #32.

         :




> 213,   " "     , .. -  -          .


    ,   "** "     ,        .9 .213,     "        4".           ,      ,     . 29,4.  ,    ,        .

        .9 .213       (     **   ):
-   ;
- 5 . - .

    -:
  ,         .1 .4.
2-  .9      ,         29.4,     -     . , ,      ,     2007         ,   1,4.
,     .  ( )       ,  :
_         5 _ 
      ,   ,         .   2003 .,           .922,       .     (     ),           .    ,       .5 922-,    ,       - (        29.4,        1.4),      ,    29,4,     2003  2007 .

----------

:
  10.01.08

"              (29,4)            ,   ,    "

   2008 :
29,4/31*10=9,48
    29,4/25*4=4,704

----------

** ,       .
    - .

----------


## waw

> 2008 :
> 29,4/31*10=9,48
>     29,4/25*4=4,704


, :
29,4/31*10=9,48

     ,   ?    2008     ?

----------

,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2008

,      ?   .     .14 .213,  :
- ,       ,    ;
- ,    ,      (  ,  .. / ..,    1)

    ,    , 9-10  2008.,  -  ?      ,    -,  ?

----------

> 2-  .9      ,         29.4,


*waw*, ,    .     .
  ,      -  ( )   . ,        ,       .      -       . ))     "  " -   ,     .    -     .




> ,     .


 ....  ))) ,  ,   ,     . ,   ...  .

----------

> ,      ?   .


     . ,   ,   ,       .

(,         ,   ... )

----------


## 2006

> . ,   ,   ,       .
> 
> (,         ,   ... )


 ,              (  *   166 *   ,   ),            ,   01.03.,        10/12.
           (-       . .  , ,   ., )/(- . .  . )?

----------


## 2008

, !!!  !

 ,     ?

 01.01.08      -?

  /   ,   ?   ,     ,   (   , ,   /)?

----------


## 2006

2008, ,     .
      ?

----------


## 2008

,    , 9-10  2008.,  -  ? 
     ,    -,  ?
  -  01.01.08  ?

----------

> ,    , 9-10  2008.,  -  ?


. 



> -  01.01.08  ?


 04.01.08,       )))

----------


## 2008

!!!

  ...

----------

> ,    -,  ?


 ,    . ..    09.01 -       :Frown:

----------


## .

- 3  2008 .*

----------


## yuliya2008

,           29,4                        .
:      1.11  15.11(04.11- )
   :
29,4/29*14

----------


## waw

> ,      -  ( )   .


,   ,      ,   .      , -    .

 2-  .9 .213 :

_          4..._

 ,   **  ,    ( **)   (    ).

  ,   **   -  (     )  .4    ,      ,      .        :
_           ..._

    .4 (  ) ,          ,    2-  .9 .213.

          ,        29,4.

,       29.4 (   2-  .9)      .

   .213   .,   **.

 ,   ( )   -    ( ,     ,   /   ).

----------


## waw

> ....  ))) ,  ,   ,


   .        ,     (        :Smilie: ).

----------


## a

> 2a:
>       ,      1  8  -      .    ,  :


 2  ( ),     ""   :

   ,    ,             5  ...

  :
1.     09.01.2007  31.01.2007
2.    ( 09.01.07  31.01.07)       . 5, ..  (  .  . 5)      01.01.07  08.01.07

  ""     "  ",    "   ", ..   ""

----------

, ,   -  ,         ?       .16 :",    .,   . ,  "     ?       ?

----------

> .213   .,


      213?
        ...  213  ,      .          213   922  -    .      .    ,   .     "      "   . . ,    ))
 , ,      )))           ,        ....    ,   . ,        ?       .

*a*, , ,     .
,     -  01.01  31.01.  2008,  ))
  -   , .  . ,   . 5.
 -            .     9?
       01.12.07      .   ?    09.01  31.01?    01.12.07  31.01.08?

----------

*waw*,    922       , ,     :
1.  15  16.02 ()
2.  15,16  17.02
3.   14.02  17.02

  :
,    ,  ?
1.  -    -  ,   .     .5? -  -     
2.  -     .
3.  -     .
 :
1. 29,4/28*(28-2)
2. 29,4/28*(28-3)
3. 29,4/28*(28-4)

 , :



> ( )       ,  :
>          5  
>       ,   ,


.. ,  :
1. 29,4
2. 29,4/28*(28-*1*)?
3. 29,4/28*(28-*2*)?  4?      ?      .     ?



  , 



> ,   ,      ,


        .

----------


## waw

> 213?


    . (  ,   . 29,4  )       .

       "*         5*":

1.       ,    .

2.  ,       ,    (   
  .213   ),   (     ,       2007 .) "  "  / . 29,4  .

 ,    (#56)    " "  "  ".          ,  , , ,   ,    ,       .      ,       ,     .922  ,      5-  25-.

       " ",        -  ,      (  ,     -    ),        .4.      (  ) * 1,4.

   ,        .922:

_  ,   ,    ._

- ,        ,   ..

 -  " "         , : "   1  8    ?"

        ? ( ).   ,   (   " ")!

----------


## waw

> .. ,  :
> 1. 29,4
> 2. 29,4/28*(28-1)?
> 3. 29,4/28*(28-2)?  4?      ?      .     ?


,      ,    (29,4).

       ,   .




> .


    -   .

----------

> "         5":
> 
> 1.       ,    .


  ,     ,    , **    ?




> ,      ,    (29,4).
> 
>        ,   .


..    -     922.   -   .

----------


## waw

> ,     ,    ,     ?


    ,  ,         .        .922 ,    ,       . ,  ,     .213       ,   ,       .    -     .922,   ,   .   -    .       .    .213     .   ,     .     ,  ,           . ,     ,     .

,     ,                    ,  ,        .

----------

> -     .922,   ,


 25 ((( *waw*,     -    ?    (        .      .




> ,     ,                    ,  ,


*waw*,  ,     ,   ,         ))

  "  " -      213,      .     -      .        :

_  (      ,   11  ),    ..._
11.          ,    , :
-            ;

(    


 16  1998 . N 1
      1998 )

 1999 :

     ,        ,   12 ...

   ,    90-    ,  **  - ,      -    .




> -  ,      (  ,     -    ),        .4.      (  ) * 1,4.


      .    -    .
..  - ,    ,       -     ??

----------


## waw

> -     .922,   ,    
> 
>  25 ((( waw,     -    ?


      #63:




> 213,   " "     , .. -  -          .


   ,         .4,       (_ " "_).    ?




> .. - ,    ,       -     ??


   ?     ,       .   -   ,      ,    (),      ,     .




> ,    90-    ,       - ,      -    .


     ,     .     2003 .   .213.    , ,       "   " (   ).  - ,       ,        (  ,     ).




> ,          ,   12 ...


 !   ! : "** ",   "  "  " "    "**".          ,      ,        .4  .213,  ,      (#97).
        213, -   ,        922-!

----------


## waw

> -    .


 -  - !     ,      ,   - "".   (      "  ")      "    ..."  .213?       (    2003 .).          - ?

----------


## a

> a, , ,     .
> ,     -  01.01  31.01.  2008,  ))
>   -   , .  . ,   . 5.
>  -            .     9?


    ,    01.01.08  31.01.08 (  ).

  (   ))) -       (    ):

 ,  (      ,     09.01.08  31.01.08)     (    01.01.08  31.01.08)    (    (  09.01.08  31.01.08)  )    (    09.01.08  31.01.08)   ( 01.01.08  08.01.08)  . 5  ...

    ? 

,        ,      .         .       ,        .     .         ,     (   :Smilie: ),     .

      :


> , ,      )))


     .



.. (  ) ,            (  ) -   ?

----------


## waw

> .. (  ) ,            (  ) -   ?


    (Shift+)   ()     *B*,       .       B  /B   ,      .     -    ...

----------


## a

,         ,   :Frown:         ...

----------

*a*,        ,         . (       " ").

----------


## waw

> ,         ,


       :
  : [_B_]
  : [_/B_]

   -  B  I,    - U.
     , ,   ** ,     ,     ,   ,  -   ,    (      -     ,     ).

----------


## a

**, 

* waw*

----------

922   .     ,      ...        , ,  , ""...

 -  ...   ""  ,          ,    ,   ,  ,     ,      (, ...)     ,    ,  : 

"         ". 

     ,   .   ""     -  (   ): " "   , , ?!! " " -    ,  ...???

   , !        .     :   ,   ,   .    ,  -    ...

   - "",  " ",     ...    ,        . 

 ,  -        ?!!    ,   ,      ,     (  ,    )!!!   , , ... 

   ,   ,   ,            .

----------

....          ....

----------


## YUM

> ....          ....


*   !!!*    "" 25 ,    29-, 30-? 

 ,       "  ,   "   -   . 
  -       ?
     -      ,     !

" "   600 .
     -!!!!   ...
  ,  ...

(   :           ,     4 (!)         .       .)

----------


## elder

.
*2waw*
1.  "" .        .5 ..      **,           ,         .5,      ..                     -       ""        ,     ,   .            .          ,        ,         .
2 .         213.          . 

_(   ,        )_

_  ,         (,   .)._

..      ..            (    ),           ?     .               12             .             ,      ?      , . 

PS       ,           2   12,     .             3  12  , ,       (   )...     . ,              "-"         :Frown:

----------


## VeraFet

1.                  , -  ,     .  922         90-,      .139.            255-   375.   922     , ,    .
2.      -    . ,       .      :  213   -        1.4.,    7 .     .
3.  -.12.  213 ,      (.14)   ,      ,      ,     (   375 )
4.  - ,  ,    213,    ,   . 
 :Speaking:   :Speaking:

----------


## sandrey

> 4.  - ,  ,    213,    ,   .


     "  "???

213:
"
   ,    ,             4  ,          ,    
"

922:
"
   ,    ,             5  ,          ,    
"

----------

.   ,      2    .    . 
  "  (29,4) *     +       ",                 . 
  "  (29,4) *     +       ",         .
    :    31  25?

----------

> 1.


 -       ,      922     .          - .
 -   ,      .

 ,    ,         ... ))



> :    31  25?


   ?   1  ... ,   .  :Smilie:

----------

> -       ,      922     .          - .
>  -   ,      .  ,    ,         ... ))


     ,    ,   ,           ,   29,4.       ,    . 



> ?   1  ... ,   .


,    ,        ,    .

----------

> ,    .


 **,      ?  :Smilie:       ,  ,   -*VeraFet*.

    ,  -.
   ,    ...  :Smilie: 


> ,    .


 ,      . 
 -   .

----------

> **,      ?


 


> -   ,      .


   ,  



> ,  -.
>    ,    ...  ,      .  -   .


    ,   .    ,           .     ,    ,     365 ,  5   360.       .    29.4*12=352.8 ,  5       , , , ,     ? 7*29,4+5*30 = 355.8 ,    ?

----------

,   .  :Smilie: 
  VeraFet   ,    . 




> ,           .


     .  ,      - "   2007 ",   10,  . 


> 29.4*12=352.8 ,  5       , , , ,     ? 7*29,4+5*30 = 355.8 ,    ?


 , 7*29,4+5*29,4/31*30 = 348,05.   355,8.
, ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,   . 
> , 7*29,4+5*29,4/31*30 = 348,05.   355,8.
> , ?


 ,   -  .
    ,  348.1,     347.7.    10000       9653.56,   9662.57,  9 , 0.1%.    ,    .

----------

(   ),       10   (        ),   10  4      2  .    10000. /  10000/17=588,235( )*(2+4*2)=5882,35.
  : 5882,35/(2*1,4)=2100,839*28=58823,50( , /  )
  : 5882,35/(29,4/31*10)=620,248*28=17366,94 ( )
  : 5882,35/(29,4/25*4)=1250,50*28=35013,99 ( )
  ,       :Smilie:

----------

,      ....  :Smilie:

----------

,    11764.71, 3473.39, 7002.80 ,   .

----------

**,           ...

----------

> **,           ...


      ,     29.4/  *  ,   :
5882.35/(29.4/17*6)*28=15873.01
1176.47/(29.4/17*2)*28=9523.80

 :Smilie:

----------


## .

2  2007,   1  - .
   .       :
1. 29.4
2. 29,4 *30/31=28,5?

----------


## VeraFet

2

----------

,      14     ,      ,   ,    .

----------


## waw

> 2  2007,   1  - .
>    .       :
> 1. 29.4
> 2. 29,4 *30/31=28,5?


 1,               .5  :Smilie: 

    1      ( ),   ,      2 (  #118,   , , ,    ).

----------


## waw

VeraFet :



> 213   -        1.4.,    7 .     .


_ 213   -        1.4_ -     ,      .

_   7 .    _  -         ,    922,    ,  .

----------


## waw

VeraFet :



> 3.  -.12.  213 ,      (.14)   ,      ,      ,


 .14  **      ,         .           "  ".
    ,  ,          (      31,    25).

----------


## VeraFet

#133
    ,      2.05.

----------


## VeraFet

# 116,   ,     , ,          ,    .   :    213,  922  
1.	  ,        ,     :1.      ; 2.  ; 3.  ,    .           .
2.	   ,      2007.    1.03  19.03.2007,   9    12   (31-19),       (08.03.2007).
3.	   ,       238.   249.   ,   .213  0.9558 (238/249);  . 346. 365., ..  .922  0.9479 (346/365).
  ,       1.02.08  23.02.08,     1.02.2007  31.01.07, ,   1.03. 19.03.07   ,     4000,     ,  10000,    2007-10000   3-6000.
   (.213):
--       249, -  .  238, -  . 336, (11     29.4*11+9*1.4)
--114000 (11*10000+4000),  15360(16000*0.96),    129360
-  384.52 (129360/336)
   (.922):
--     334.78 (11*29.4+29.4/31*12)
- 114000,  15200(16000*0.95),    129200
-  385.93 (129200/334.78)

 :yes:

----------


## waw

> ,      2.05


  ,   " ",     .10:

-  ** 
-   **     .5

   -      29,4.

----------


## waw

> 3.    ,       238.   249.   ,  .213  0.9558 (238/249);  . 346. 365., ..  .922  0.9479 (346/365).


     -   .  .922   ,  *sandrey*        #117.  ,        ,   .

----------


## waw

*VeraFet*,    "  " ,    ,  __ ?

----------


## VeraFet

*WAW* waw,     - ,    ..,              ,     - ,      .922,       .           , .
  ,         .922,        1 ,     31  .
  ,                 . ,        ,  .12 .
, - ,  sandrey   ,    ,         ,   238/249,         :No:   ,   ,    346/365.
, !

----------


## waw

> ,         .922,        1 ,     31  .


      ,    .     922- (    213-),      .    (  .10) ,     29,4,     .        ,      ?




> 


    ,  ,   .,    2.
,           (  ),        (   ). ,       ,   -   .  ,   , ,    - ,        ,      .
      , ,   ,   - ,    .. -    -,  .




> , !


!

----------


## waw

> 


      ,    - : "  !"  :Smilie: 




> ,


     ? , ,   , -  ,     .  .
" " -    : "? ,  ???"

----------


## waw

> ,        ,  .12 .


,    ,     -   ...

----------


## waw

> ,    346/365.


        ,       ,  , ,  8   !    "".




> 


,       ...  :Smilie:

----------


## VeraFet

1.02.07  31.01.07 *237* . ,   238,   .3.    237/249,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## VeraFet

*WAW*
 ,  ,               . :yes:

----------


## .

> 29  2007 .
> 
> 
> N 4557


    .   (  -  ). ,       ?     , ? ,    ...

----------


## waw

> ,  ,              .


,    ,      .  ""  "" -    , ,     .      ,   -     .

       ?  ?

----------


## VeraFet

WAW,
    ,        ,     ,        ,   .
 ,     :Hmm:

----------


## waw

*VeraFet*, c  , ,          ,     - ...

----------


## VeraFet

-    , ,   Elder (#115)  Sandrey (#117)  . 
   .           .
   ,   #137,   .
  6000.,     ,       3- ,      ,             ,          . 
 , -   ,           , ..  ,      .
    5000-   50000  ,   .
,    (.922)  -  .:
-    -334.78;
 -114000, -16000 (,   6000    3-1.,  10000-       ),   - 130000
 -*388.31* :Confused:

----------

> 1,               .5 
> 
>     1      ( ),   ,      2 (  #118,   , , ,    ).


    . ,    2 ,     (12 )      ,  ,  (  ),     5,  ,    ,  5     -    ,      (/  /12/29,4).
  -      ("    1      ( )"    12 ),       - 29,4*    +       .         .    ,   02.05-31.05     (29,4/31*30),    (29,4). 
   ,  .

----------

,    **  :Type:

----------


## waw

> ,   02.05-31.05     (29,4/31*30)),    (29,4).


**,       ,  .       . 

    :
1.  .922        (  __ ,   .  "" ).
2.   ,   2 .10     :
 ,   _            5  ._ (,     -   ).
3. ,   ,   (   -  ).

         ( 2  ),     (  3) *  ,      .*
(   ,        ).

----------

> ,   " ",     .10:
> -  ** 
> -   **     .5
>    -      29,4.


 .10 "       **    ...",           ,      (12 ).
   02.05.2007,       2008,      01.01.2007-31.12.07, , , ,      ,     2 ,         :
1) 29.4/29*29 = 29.4   -    
2) 29.4/31*30 = 28.45 -   
   ˸    .

    ,      (1  ),   02.04.2007-30.04.2007     .  ,    ,     ....   ,  ,   ,   30 ,   31  ..

----------


## waw

,       " " (    . ),        .      .

----------


## waw

> .10 "           ...",           ,      (12 ).


,    ,     .         :Smilie: 




> 01.05.2007,       2008,      01.01.2007-31.12.07, , , ,      ,     2 ,         .


    " 12 ",   ,  -    .        ,  .      ,     2  .10    , ,   , ", , ,     ",        . , ,     .             (    ) , , -    .

----------


## waw

, **, -        !    ,  -   ,    6.20 !  .

----------

> 1.  .922        (  __ ,   .  "" ).


    ,   " "" ", "  ...       ...        ... ** (29,4),    *  ,* **  *  .*
**  **   ...  ..".
    "" ?  ::condom::   :No-no:

----------

> " 12 ",   ,  -    .      ,     2  .10    , ,   , ", , ,     ",        .             (    ) , , -    .


 ,           .     ,       (/  8 /12/29,4).      01.07.2007,     ,          (   ,   ). (      ).
1) (10000*7)/12/29.4 = 194.41    
2) (10000*7)/(29.4*7)= 340.14     ()

----------

*     .*     ,   ,  ,       , ,  ,     ,  :
1) .9. .4. "             ,  ",     ,    ,     .
2) .10.  . "    (29,4)",     ,   ,  29,4         12 ((365-12)/12=29,4)
3) .14 "    ...      (   ),     ..",       .
   ,       ,        .

----------


## elder

""     VeraFet.    
1.              .    ""  
2.    ,      
3.          29.4 (           ).
    (  ..)     (   )   ,          ,        .          .
          ,  ...

----------


## Eniki

,  !     ( )   (,   )  ?

----------


## waw

> ,       (/  8 /12/29,4).


,        8 . ,     2 ,    ,   ,      12     .        .

----------


## waw

> ,  !     ( )   (,   )  ?


      01.01  30.01,       ,   31.01,     ,     .

----------


## Eniki

!   24 .

----------


## waw

> 2) .10.  . "    (29,4)",     ,   ,  29,4         12 ((365-12)/12=29,4)


,     /    ,   /       . ,         ,   .

       ( ),         .    ,     29,4 -          .

    ,    , ,    29,4    .     "  "   "  ",     .      "  "    -  ,         ,   ,      ,  .        (   29,4)       .  ,       (  ,      -  , ,    01.01  05.01,     26/31 = 0,84,    25/25 = 1,00).

    3  .10     (  26/31   ).

----------


## waw

**,     ,        02.05.2007 ( 01  - ),      ,   ,   , :

1)        05.2007  04.2008   05.2007  29,4 * 30 / 31 (  2  .10).

2)      05.2008   05.2007  29,4 (  1  .10).

(,    ).

----------

> 01.01  30.01,       ,   31.01,     ,     .


 ,     



> 4.                        12 , ** ,         .        1-  30- (31-)     (  -  28- (29-)  ).
> 
>                12  .


   31      , -       .

----------

> **,     ,        02.05.2007 ( 01  - ),      ,   ,   , :
> 
> 1)        05.2007  04.2008   05.2007  29,4 * 30 / 31 (  2  .10).
> 
> 2)      05.2008   05.2007  29,4 (  1  .10).
> 
> (,    ).


  ,   ,      ,      ,      .      ,     . 
  ,         .        ,      .5,  -   .

----------

.      5 .  ,     29,4.  :Wink:

----------


## elder

.    .      .      Waw ( 168)

----------

> .    .      .      Waw ( 168)


 



> .     ,   ,  ,       , ,  ,     ,  :
> 1) .9. .4. "             ,  ",     ,    ,     .
> 2) .10.  . "    (29,4)",     ,   ,  29,4         12 ((365-12)/12=29,4)
> 3) .14 "    ...      (   ),     ..",       .
>    ,       ,        .


 



> ,     /    ,   /       .


         ,          ,      . 
        27.12-30.01     29.4/31*7=6.64 .

----------


## waw

> 31      , -       .


   .   ?  ,              ,     (    ).    31 ,   ""     01  -         .

----------


## waw

> .      5 .  ,     29,4.


.    .  ,       .

----------

> .   ?  ,              ,     (    ).    31 ,   ""     01  -         .


        ""   ?

----------


## waw

> :
> ,     /    ,   /       .  
> 
>         ,          ,      . 
>         27.12-30.01     29.4/31*7=6.64 .


,  . ,     .
     922     . ,       . ,   ,     ,  .       .   -   ,   ,        ( ),      .

----------


## waw

> ""   ?


**, , ,  ,     .

----------


## .

_. 10                      5 _ 
   -    ,  .5?

----------


## waw

-      .  31.01     ,     01.02.    ,     , ,    -   .

----------


## waw

> . 10                      5  
>    -    ,  .5?


, ,      1        .

----------

Waw        .

----------


## Mlle

1       ?

----------


## nadezhdai

,    4    /  ,    =  . / (4*15000 /  -    4 . (31+29+31+30).
-  
 :Embarrassment:

----------

*nadezhdai*   ,   ,   ,     . 
    922 ,     .

----------


## nadezhdai

> -,  1  9 .


     /

----------


## waw

> /


 ** ,     .

----------

*nadezhdai*,    ,   .

----------


## ___MD___

> *nadezhdai*   ,   ,   ,     . 
>     922 ,     .


 ...        ?



   -         #2

----------

*___MD___*,     ?


> ?


 ,     --.

----------


## 2008

,   28.01.08,    01.01.07-31.12.07,    5 ,    /,      3 ,   5    , .. .     ,   -    .
:                ,      -   29,4?        ,      ?

----------


## ?

,2008,        ?

----------


## ?

2008.      :

 -29,4/31*5
 29,4/28*25
     - 29,4
 (   -29,4),     , -29,4/30*(30-5)
    - 29,4

 ,    2007   .

 :        1  5      29,4

----------


## waw

> :       1  5      29,4


*?*,     ,   .         .  :Smilie:

----------

*waw*,       29,4,     .  ,   ,  ,   .

----------


## waw

,     ,   !  :Smilie:

----------

, , ,       ?         (  ,  ,  ).

  :       . ?

----------


## skippy91

> 1       ?


1: 7.7  281  29.12.2007

----------


## Irinka

!!!
     4  .    08.06.07 .      2  - 1     2     .
 14.000
  :
??? 15 .   10500
       29,4  -   14000
     29,4  -   14000
  29,4  -   14000
??? 22 . .  13391,30
    29,4    -  14000
   29,4  -    14000
 ????  15 . .  12352,94
 -       ,   ?
 :Frown:

----------


## Martsepanchik

,   :Frown: 
     ,     ?(26   31    ?)

----------


## YUM

,      :   12 : , , , , , ,  -31 .
             - 30.   ,      29,    - 28 .
  :   29.4        -    ?
     ?
 29,4 / 31 = 0.948387097 
 ? 0,95  0,948 ? 10       9,5  9,48,     ,  100 ,
   2 .
"   ,    .  187   !   !!! " ("").
       ?   .    ...
   . :Type:

----------


## mvf

> ?


   - .  :Wink:

----------


## waw

> -       ,   ?


:
29,4 * /

 -     ;
 -  .,    :
06.2007 = 30-7 = 23 .
10.2007 = 31-1 = 30 .
01.2008 = 31-2 = 29 .

----------

*YUM*, , ,     (.112  )
(365 . - 12 .)/12 = 29,42 ./.

----------


## Laric

**,  .  *YUM*       ,    (  ) 2  .

 , ...

 ...

----------


## Laric

> 29.4       -    ?


*YUM*, -, - .  -      ...

----------


## waw

-,    -  .
  ,      29400,         ?




> 29,4 / 31 = 0.948387097 
>  ? 0,95  0,948 ? 10       9,5  9,48,     ,  100


     ,       -   ()    ,            .
       -    .
,         -   ,      1  (    29,4).

----------

*Laric*, ,  . ,    .  . 
       .
    .10:
              (29,4)            ,   ,    .
          ,   .

----------


## waw

> ,   .


.10        .       .

----------

> .10        .


     ( ).

----------


## waw

YUM  -   .      -  :




> ,    .  .        .


   ?    .10 ?         ?

----------

http://www.glavbukh.ru/art/13259
   .
  - ,   -     .



> ,      ?
>      . , 16,12,   16,1.


    (   ),    26,4

----------


## waw

> **   .


    ,  (   )?      .




> (   ),   29,4


    ""  "".

----------

*waw*, . ,  .



> 


     .



> ?    .10 ?


 *waw*,     ,       ()   , ,  4 . .
    2 : - , , , .
    4: , , , ..
** ,

----------


## waw

,  ,    .  YUM, -,    ,    .
 ,     , -  ,      ,     " ",     .

----------

> 


.         -  .
     ...

----------


## waw

22   23   22*1,4 = 30,8,  ,  29,4   .

----------

*waw*,     . 
   ,     - . (20,19  ..),  . 
:
 - 10000,   - , 
    5-  - 19 ..
  - 15 .. (   ,  ,     )
:
    .  - ( ): 
10000/29,4 = 340,14 .
    .  -:  
(10000/19*15)/(15*1,4) = 375,94 .
375,94/340,14*100    =    110,53 %.
,   - . (22, 23)    .
    ,    (.213).
   922-:            ,     ,    .       (.   ,        ).
   ,       ,   ,     (  ,      ).

----------


## Olga Tr

21.01,       :Smilie:     2007:  1  3 , 4  5 ,  6  26 ,  27  31  5   (   ).   ,  ,  5 ,     29,4 / 31 * 5 = 4,74    .     922    29,4 / 31 * (31 - 3 - 21) = 6,64.     ,   ...

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,    .  YUM, -,    ,    .
>  ,     , -  ,      ,     " ",     .


        : 
      ,      - !   :Wink:  
    922  :  .
   1 .     ?    ,  .    ,    ?
        5   7  .      6  9? 
  ,                  

   ...  , :   5      ,  .    ,   ( ):  3  26, 43 = 3,26,      3  26, 43   0,86  = 1 . 
         1000,   . . 
               .       , .
      -  ?  :Wink:

----------

*Olga Tr*,     -   . ""     -  (25  26 - ).
: 
  29,4/31*5 = 4,74 ..
*P.S.*      :   ,  .
  ...

----------

> 29,4/31*5 = 4,74 ..


**,    29,4/31*7 = 6,64?

----------


## Olga Tr

-     ?         ?

----------

*Olga Tr*,  ,   :


> 6  26 ,  27  31  5   (   ).


  ?
**,   ?

----------


## Olga Tr

224     4  5 ,   /  .

----------

*YUM*, , .    #213  . 
   .


> 922-:          ,     ,    .       (.   ,        ).
>    ,      ,   ,     (  ,      ).


 -     : 
29,4 *(. ./.  5-).

----------

*Olga Tr*,    .

,     ..  :Smilie:

----------

> 224     4  5 ,   /  .


  ,  ,  /  .

----------

, *,*      24  31,  8 ..  .
    24 .,     :    25-26 . 
    ,  1  26 .     ! 
    !

----------

> !


 .
   "    ",      .

----------

.  10, 3:
"              (29,4)          _  ,   ,   _ ."
 4-5 .    27-31 ??
,   . 
**,     ?
 ,  4-5 .     ,   ?
  (  )    - ?  
       .

----------

.  922 .

4.                        12  ,  ,         . *       1-  30- (31-)   *  (  -  28- (29-)  ).

**, ,  ,     -31?
.
5.         ,       , :
)           ,      ,     ;
)            ;
)             ,      ;
)     ,            ;
)          -    ;
)                       .

,         .  (.)-3 ,    (.)-21 .
  2 ,  ""   ,      .
.. 31-3-21=7 . .

----------


## waw

> ...  , :   5      ,  .


YUM,   ,  ,      .    -     .
  ""  "   " -   .      ,      5  -     ,    .       , -  ,     ( 5 )     . ,  Visual FoxPro    ,   18   .

----------


## waw

**,  ,   ,    ,    ,             (,   ..),     (   )    .
 ,   ,       .5,   "   ".

----------


## waw

> -     : 
> 29,4 *(. ./.  5-).


     ,     " " .   ,    ,         ,  ,         (  , 7  7,      ).          ( ).

----------


## Irinka

-  . ,        (/ ).         , ..   ,     " ,    ".
     ?   ,    ?

----------

*Irinka*, . 213-   , . 3 .  992. 
http://www.audit-it.ru/articles/acco...58/100036.html   .    -  - .      ,     .

----------

*waw*, **,   . 
,       ,    ,   ,     (.3 .10 . 922)       ,       .5.
     5,       ,    ,   ,    ,   -!
,   ,   ,     -    +  ,        .
.           lfyyjv  . 
    .  
*PS.* :   ,          ?

----------

> PS. :   ,          ?


 .     ,   - ,  .   .
( ,  ,        . , .   .)

----------

**,     ,    "                  ".

----------

**,   -   .)))

----------

> -   .)))


     922 :Wink: 
          .5   .3 .10

----------

> ,   ,   ,     -    +  ,        .


        ?  :Smilie:

----------

.. ...()



> .5  .3 .10


    -? 
 .10  .5     , 

10.....               *      5 * ,       ...  ..

----------

.  ,      ,   3.30.   ,  1 2      .           922,  0 . ,    2     (29.4\30( .30 )2( )=1.96  1.96    .   ?

----------


## waw

> ?


- (    ) ,  .       :Smilie: .     .

----------


## waw

> http://www.audit-it.ru/articles/acco...58/100036.html  .    -  - .      ,     .


       .       :

_,        . ,      1  18  14  .      ,          ,    , :     19,6  (14 x 1,4),    17,07  (29,4 / 31 x 18). 

    ,               .        .         ._

  :
-    ,       -     14     18  (      3,25%)
- ,      (    ,    ),    -    .

,     ,   .      ,    (   2007 , 21 .   31 )    7  ,     13 .      ,     ,  ,  .
      ,           7/5,     . ,     , , -,      ,   ,         ,          .   7/5     .
   12    (  2007 .)  ,        5   7  .          .213  .922:

-----------------------------------------
__=5__=7
-----------------------------------------
_________213___922_
------------------------------
01.2007__16.80___22.76___-5.96
02.2007__19.60___22.05___-2.45
03.2007__22.40___22.76___-0.36
04.2007__22.40___22.54___-0.14
05.2007__22.40___22.76___-0.36
06.2007__21.00___22.54___-1.54
07.2007__23.80___22.76____1.04
08.2007__25.20___22.76____2.44
09.2007__21.00___22.54___-1.54
10.2007__25.20___22.76____2.44
11.2007__22.40___22.54___-0.14
12.2007__22.40___22.76___-0.36
----------------------------------------
________264.60__271.54___-6.94

   ,   922-     (      )  .
 -                .

         (fatal error) -       :Smilie: .

----------

*waw*, .  :Smilie:     ..)))


)   ,     (    "   %  ,     ,     ...);
)    ,     -    ( , )

 ,       (  ),   .

----------


## waw

/         -    .            (. 1/1)      (  .  .   .  . (. 3/1))  ,   , ,    8/6,   7/5 (   ).

   8/6    " 12,13"    .

----------

, ,          ?

  ,   ,
  ,     *    .

 ???
    ,   -  .
 :Frown:

----------


## waw

(  -  ),   -          ,     (    ),   .

    :
 " " -       ** ,       ,     ** ** .    -      .    .  ,       ,    .  -  :  ..,  .  ..

----------

:   ,         .

----------


## oov4

,            ?
12/29,4*  *  ??

----------

,       ... 
   __ .

----------

> ?


   ... 
     -  (, ,  ),    " ". 
      , , 5-6    2-3  .
 , **,             .

----------

> ,   922-     (      )  ...
>          (fatal error) -


*waw*,     . ,         .   .
     "",  ,         ",    " (.3 .10)?

----------

> 12/29,4*  *  ??


*oov4*,    ...

----------

> 2     (29.4\30( .30 )2( )=1.96  1.96    .   ?


 .- 0, ,  - 0,    .."  ,    ". ...

----------


## VeraFet

,   :



> , **   .                ,        .





> ,   ,       ,            (. 15  )


   922:



> ,    ,  
>                  5
>  ,      
>    ,       
> ,   ,       
>     (,   .).
>                ,     
>    ,     
>  ,      
> ...


  ?
 ,  ,   ,    ""  ,          ,        (  , . ,   ,    ),  ,              .       ( ),     ,  ,     ,     .  ,  ,      ,    ,   " "  .
 ,     ,        ?

----------


## Scroodge

,  ,   ?  281  .       4000+15%  ,  4600.     6000.    ,    " " 6000+900=6900.    ,             1,3043=6000/(4000+600),  -,   1,5=6000/4000   1,5=(6000+900)/(4000+600).     "   "  01.01.2008.    ,  ?    ???

----------


## VeraFet

,   , -   1.5.

----------


## walenka

:

         -          ?
       6 ,

----------


## Scroodge

-?          .    ,    ,        .              ,       ,    ...

----------


## walenka

-          12          12 !

         -  , ,    ? ?         -      60%   ?

----------

*walenka*, 922-         .
1.    29  2006  N 255-      ,     ,    .
2.     15.06.2007 N 375 "          ,     ,    "

----------

> , , 5-6    2-3  .


**, , .
  ,              (.,  / .  ,      922,   1)  ,    (,   ,  .    !!!)) ,   ; 2)            , ??  :Smilie: 
,      ...


> .- 0, ,  - 0,    .."  ,    ". ...





> , ,             .


      -           .       ( , ),    .
    -  .

.          , .    ,   ...))))

----------

,     1/12      ,  ,   .  ?!! ,   ,   ,      (    )???

----------

?   922           .
    ?

----------

*waw*,     "7/5*12 ."  2008  , 
   ,     922  .
     . 
 213-: (250-(5*12))*1,4 =266 ..  
 922-: 29,4*(366-12-7*12)/(366-12)*12 =269,08 ..  .

  2008:
 213-: (17-5)*1,4=16,8 ..  .
 922-: 29,4*((31-6-7)/(31-6))=21,17 ..  .

   922-  ,  29,4    12   .
  ,       922-.

----------

**,        1992 .  ,           . 
 -            ()  )
    ,  ,  ,      ,   .
   , ,  .5, , .  ""   "".    . .



> ...          .


  . - ,    .



> .          , .    ,   ...))))


 .    . 
 ,    . 
 ,  - ,  - ,   - ..
 922-    "",  .

----------

> ?   922           .
>     ?


:
1.    2007 -  2007
2.   2007   7%
3.    5%
4.   5.5
5.     
    1.07*1.05*1.055  D,  1/12 ,
  -  1.05*1.055,   -  1.055   1. 

  ???

----------


## waw

> . 
>   ,       922-.


**,        *2007* .  ,     ,     -            .

*2008*    :

__=5__=7
----------------------------------------------------
_____________213__922_
----------------------------------------------------
01.2007__17__31___16.80___22.76___-5.96
02.2007__20__29___21.00___22.30___-1.30
03.2007__20__31___21.00___22.76___-1.76
04.2007__22__30___23.80___22.54____1.26
05.2007__20__31___21.00___22.76___-1.76
06.2007__20__30___21.00___22.54___-1.54
07.2007__23__31___25.20___22.76____2.44
08.2007__21__31___22.40___22.76___-0.36
09.2007__22__30___23.80___22.54____1.26
10.2007__23__31___25.20___22.76____2.44
11.2007__19__30___19.60___22.54___-2.94
12.2007__23__31___25.20___22.76____2.44
----------------------------------------------------
________250_366__266.00__271.79___*-5.79*

__=6__=8
----------------------------------------------------
_____________213__922_
----------------------------------------------------
01.2007__17__31___15.40___21.81___-6.41
02.2007__20__29___19.60___21.29___-1.69
03.2007__20__31___19.60___21.81___-2.21
04.2007__22__30___22.40___21.56____0.84
05.2007__20__31___19.60___21.81___-2.21
06.2007__20__30___19.60___21.56___-1.96
07.2007__23__31___23.80___21.81____1.99
08.2007__21__31___21.00___21.81___-0.81
09.2007__22__30___22.40___21.56____0.84
10.2007__23__31___23.80___21.81____1.99
11.2007__19__30___18.20___21.56___-3.36
12.2007__23__31___23.80___21.81____1.99
----------------------------------------------------
________250_366__249.20__260.22__*-11.02*

  /      #168.

----------

> 2007 .


*waw*, .    :Embarrassment: 

   .   ,     



> ,       (  ,      -  ,


  ,   622-     .      .

----------


## waw

/ .

 ,     .     "  ".   ,    ,        ?
  ,     (       - !),      : "    ?",        .10,     29,4 (   -  ,       )      .         -    ( ,   ,     3,   "").        , .       .
        -      ! -    :Smilie: .

----------


## YUM

> / .
> 
>  ,     .     "  ".   ,    ,        ?
>   ,     (       - !),      : "    ?",        .10,     29,4 (   -  ,       )      .         -    ( ,   ,     3,   "").


  ?  :Wink:     :     ""  ,        .




> , .       .


"   ,    .   - ." ( .. -    :Big Grin:  )



> -      ! -   .


        :         - __ 
  ,   .     ,      .
  ,   ,      -  ,      (    ),    ""  ,     ,     .    ,       ""  ""     ()     . 

     ,          ,  ...      .

----------

**, *waw*, *YUM*,  -...  :yes: 



> 1.07*1.05*1.055  D,  1/12 ,
>   -  1.05*1.055,   -  1.055   1. 
>   ???


**,   .      .
 "",    922    ( ..  )-     %  .

..     "   50%    10000",     .
  "....    5000 .",  .

----------

,                 ?
 :    2007    /  25-31. , 29,4/31*24=22,76  22,8???

----------

** ,     .    .          .

----------

,   ,  .     ,         .      .

----------

.      ))

----------

,    ,   29,4  ???

----------

,           ?

----------

29,4-      .  .      922 .   -       .

      922     .    213     ,          ( 29,4   *1,4)

     -  ,       .

----------

!     !  ,  ,    ,        .    ,   .    / .      .
  ,  .

----------

.      -   " "  .  ,    (29,4) -      .

----------

!

  !

1.  
2.  - ,     ..        3  -  .

. 
   -    .

----------

,   :Smilie: 
w w w.glavbukh.ru/art/13259

----------

**, 
1. 
2.         ;     -    
3.    - http://gramota.ru/

----------

http://www.audit-it.ru/articles/acco...58/100036.html 
http://www.buhnews.ru/calculation/Ja...201156296.html 
http://www.glavbukh.ru/news/6401 
http://www.glavbukh.ru/art/13194     2, 2008
http://www.glavbukh.ru/art/13259     3, 2008
     922.    . "  ".
,   .
    ,   



> .     "  ".


*waw*, -  ?   :Smilie:   ,   ,  ...(.. )
   -     "" ?
    - ,   ()       .

----------


## kaso

**  (   :Embarrassment: ):

"         *      (29,4)*            ,   ,    ."

    "*  29,4* ",   ,     "*    (29,4)*" -  ,          29,4.
   ,  "    *(29,4)"* - ,   , "    *(30,4)",*     365/12=30,4. 
     " ",    .

  ,  ,  " ",    ,        . ,    .

----------

.....       ....  :Wink:

----------

.  ,   -     ,   (, ) -   . 
   ?    -  ,   - ? 
,   3,4,5     28  31 ....  , .       -  ,  .  ? ?    ?

----------


## VeraFet

> .
>  "",    922    ( ..  )-     %  .


**,    ,     "",   "   ",       ,    ,     ,      (#260). ,         ,         (  ),    ,   ,  ,        ,      213 .       , ..   . 922,      .

----------

> ,    ,     "",   "   ",       ,    ,    ,


*VeraFet*,     ,  "  "-   ?  :Smilie: 
   213           922.
     -  .

----------


## VeraFet

> 213


     , ?
   ,      ,  ,  .213   (  ) 
   .
     .
 :yes:

----------

*VeraFet*,      ? ?  :Wink: 

 213:
14.       ,     ,    :
    -               ;
     ,   , -                   ;
     ,      ( ),       ,     , -              .
   ,    ,             4  ,          ,     (   ,        ).
       ,      ,       ,             ,   .

 922:
15.           :
    -     ,             ;
     ,   , -        ,   ,    ,     ,          ,   ,    ,    ;
     ,      ( ),       ,      , -     .
   ,    ,             5  ,          ,    ,   ,         (,   .).
     ,      ,       ,             ,   .

----------

*kaso*,      . 
,  .     ( +)
..                                  ,      (29,6)           ( ).
    ,         ,  .  1,4       ,        .
   15.07.2002 ..
  ,    .
,    . 
-         ..


> ,   (, ) -   .    ?    -  ,   - ? ,   3,4,5   28  31 .... , .       -  ,  .  ? ?    ?


**,     ,      .2. 
    - ..      . 
,  ,      +       29,6 .
. ,  ,  ,  - . 
   -    ,  . 
 (  ,  - )    ..

----------

> ,  ,      +       29,6 .
> . ,  , ,  -


 ? -   .      + -          .     . ,    -  ?     ,        .

     -  ,     )))  ,   ,    ,   - .            -  -         ( )  .     .

  ,  /     -  .  **,    ....      .

  - .   .   .      "- . , .  . " -     29,4/(31-6)*0=0
      0....

----------


## VeraFet

**,  ,   ,
 -,    (   ,    ),  ?



> .213 .14
>    ,    ,             4  ,          ,     (*   ,        ).*





> .922 .15
>    ,    ,             5  ,          ,    , *  ,         (,   .).*


       ,    :
" ,     ", "-  ,       "
 :Frown:

----------

> ,  /     -  .  ,    ....      .


**,    ...
      ()  .
. ( )    -   :
( +   .)*/*( 29,4+.   .);

    -: 
(  .   +   .)_/_( .      +.   .);

         , :
(*0*  .   +   .)/(*0*    +.   .).

 (      ),     .

----------

> +   .)/( 29,4+.   .


**, , ,  , -   )))

30   , 20 .    .
 20000 +     20000.  40000/.     ,   (--)      40000/30 =1333,33
    -  ,      30   29,4,      .
     ,   30    40000       40000/(29,4+10) = 1015,23 ??? ..         1015 ??  -     39,4....

----------


## Irinka

> ,   30    40000       40000/(29,4+10) = 1015,23 ??? ..         1015 ??  -     39,4....


 29,4+10?    **      :



> 29,4+.   .


    ,  29,4 .

----------

*Irinka*,  ,      ....
 :




> . ( )    -   :
> ( +   .)/( 29,4+.   .);


  ...  ,     .    ,  29,4.
17 /,     1000/    :
(17000+14*1000*2)/(29,4+6)

----------

> -,    (   ,    ),  ?


*VeraFet*, ,    .     - .    213      ,     .          ,  ...
   922           .    , )))).

....     ,      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## waw

> ,      (29,6)           (   ).


**,             .922  ** .      29,4 -       -     .
    ( )   .        .
  29,4 ,      (,   ..),     ,      -      - ** .
  .922        (, ),         :Smilie: .     !
(   ,      #168)

----------


## waw

> ,  ,  " ",    , **       .


 ** **,    .  ,    .        "".

----------


## kaso

-  ,      :Wow:

----------

*kaso*, ....   9,      :Wink:

----------

**,       (##302,304) -     !!  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  
  -  ,     -   . 
    .  -  .

----------

**,  ...   ,   ?
    - ,    )))

   , !    ....  .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## VeraFet

**,
  ,           ,     ,       ,            .    ""     ,    ,                 .
  , ,     .
 :Rotate:

----------


## Coreopsis

(29,4)            ,   ,    .

-       :Ill:  

 .  :  2007.  9      7  31 (              ).
 29,4/31*25=23,71
   1,4*9=12,6
 = 11,11,    2  :Wow: 

,        ,  -           :Dezl:   :Help!:

----------

> ,                 .


 ......   ,        .... :Hmm:  
,     ?...)))

----------

> 29,4/31*25=23,71


....
      25 ...       (..    ) -        922.

----------

-      ...)))
*Coreopsis*,   
1)  6          ,   7       ; 

2)      ,    1-6     ?

----------

....   ...   ,    ....     .  ,     .    29,4.

     ?             . .. ,     -      .
.. ,     -     (/ + )/(29,4*12)

, 480000/352,8 = 1360,54 (        .. 480000/365=1315,07)

 ,       -   240000/176,4=1360,54    .

        922 -          /?   ,    .
  (, 365/2=182,5    :Smilie:  )
29,4*12=353 -   -   ** 
   -   , .       -     **
 182,5/365= 0,5 -       .

         922 :
(29,4*12)/365*182,5 = 176,4 
 365 - -    **
182,5 - -  ,     ** .
    -       -   1360,54.    ?

         ""   "".

   ....  ,     .          !  ""   .       .       - 29,4,  -  -     -     (30,4-1),  30,4 -     -   .

    .    
(30,4-1)/31*15=(30,4/31-1/31)*15= 15*30,4/31*-15/31* 
 , . .    ""   ....    .      (!) -         ,            .

     )))       .

----------


## Coreopsis

6          ,   7       ;

----------


## waw

> 1,4*9=12,6


 1,4      ,      .    7  31      .

----------


## kaso

> ""   .       .       - 29,4,  -  -     -     *(30,4-1)*


 , !**,   :Smilie:

----------


## elder

...  ,          (        ),       ,             . ..       (8)      30  29.              .                  1.4         , ..   .   .

----------

*Coreopsis*,     922 ,   -23,71.

     213  *waw* -      5- .
  18,    .  18*1,4=25,20.
 ,     .
  ( )       922.  :Smilie: 




> 


*elder*,    **,       .

----------

*kaso*,    :Embarrassment: 
   ,      -       ))) 

      -      "  ",   .   ,   -  ,   - -      .

          . ,   2007.      5 ,      -        -       ,    .  2008.   ,  -   .

     ,      ,   -         :
(29,4*12)/365*(365-  .5) -          08-1,2  (  ,    ), ..   - 1 .   ,         .
,  1 :
(29,4*12)/365*(365-364)=0,9666
  922
29,4/31*1=0,9483
29,4/30*1=0,98
  213
1*1,4=1,4

,   ,              -     .

, ,    - -       ..

----------


## Coreopsis

> *Coreopsis*,     922 ,   -23,71.
> 
>      213  *waw* -      5- .
>   18,    .  18*1,4=25,20.
>  ,     .
>   ( )       922.


 :yes:

----------


## knopka_mot

,     \   .

----------

16.

----------


## KSV

! , ,    : "  ,   ,    ." 10 922.
    . -         ,       29.01.2007  11.02.2007.  .

----------


## KSV

!      ,   .
  31-3 = 28
  28-11 = 17

----------


## VeraFet

!!

----------

:
 178 : "...         ..."

   _     _ (,       )?

     (.13  922):
"                ,  ."

----------

:        .           12 ./ -   .          .    .   -  ,      ?
,   2008  . 31,  17 .        5.    ().  12 (17-5).  12    - . 31-12=19.     29,4/31*19=18,02.  :  5     18,02 .  ?  :Wink:  :Confused:

----------


## waw

> :  5     18,02 .  ?


    .
    (      )    -       :Smilie: .

----------


## ChizhikL

-   . ,             :  2007. -    .   02.05.2007  30.05.2007, 31  .     :
1. 29,4/31*2=1,90
2. 29.4/31*1=0,95
   ?

----------


## GolL

.5  6 .16                   ,     ,     ()   .
.    ..         30%  ,   1000   ,   ..         - 1000   .   ..  ,   .. - ?
  ,       (),              ,      ?          ()          ,         ?
                 (),         ?

----------


## waw

> 1. 29,4/31*2=1,90
> 2. 29.4/31*1=0,95
>    ?


    :
3. 29.4/31*3 = 2,85

----------

> -  ,      ?


**,       (31)    .    .



> .


   -     ?

----------


## waw

> ..  ,   .. - ?


   ,    .
        -    ,   ()   ,          (     ).       -     ,    - .

----------


## waw

> (31)


**,     .5    ?     .2  ?

----------

)




> .2  ?


*waw*, -,    .2,    ....    .

----------


## waw

> waw, -,    .2,    ....    .


  ,    .       ,   ,    ,   .
**  ( )),     .    ?..
(   ,     ,     ).

----------

> -     ?


   ?
       .     ,    .

----------

> 


**,   - ,      .     ,    .
   -       .  ,         - ,  ,    .
      -      . 

,  -          .   1  7,         6 ,     .




> ,   ,    ,   .


*waw*,    .

----------


## waw

> - **,


 .  - "* ,      * ".    () ,     ,   -  .
 ,    ,   ?  ,    ?

----------

,       , :
)           ,

  -      **        .

           ()   ,    ,    .

..    ( ) -      .    -    ,     (  ,      )




> ,    ,


.   ,     - .

----------


## waw

> ,  -          .   1  7,        6 ,     .


      . , , ,     ( ,   ).    ,         ,       ,          .

----------

*waw*,   ,   ,    .    -    / .

----------


## waw

> ,    ,   .
> 
> .


  .         #335.

----------

> #335.


   ?    ,     .     ,     .

----------


## waw

> ,     .


      #333  ?

----------

,     ,       #335.

----------


## waw

, , #333 ,   ,    .

----------

> , , #333


 .

----------

!  ::flirt::  
,     ,    2008 ,       2007    2008 .     .     ,     .        16-18.01.2008-3 ., 21-26.01.2008-5  , 6 ., 28-31.01.2008 - 4 .  -  31  . - ., .  : 31-3-6-4=18 .   29,4/31*18=17,07 ..      - 5   ( 9-11.01,14-15.01).  -   5   17,07 .  :     12      ,      ? :Hmm:

----------

> :     12      ,      ?


, .    ,    ,    . 



> 29,4/31*18=17,07 .


.

----------

> 


 !



> ,    ,    .


       ,         ?   ?   -    . :Frown:

----------


## Morena

....

       ?!     ?!

----------


## Laric

> ?!     ?!


     " ":

"     , ...      ,      , -     .

     ,      ,       ,   ...    ".

----------


## Morena

:Embarrassment:       -   ?! 
   7       ,     ,    -    -       ?!   1/12  ?!
  ,        -  ..... .....  - .....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## VeraFet

> 7       ,     ,    -    -       ?!


     ,         ,        .     922 .      1/12 ,   ,  .

----------


## Morena

?!    ?!    .... :Embarrassment:  

..   :

07       8000      7000         23,8
08       10000     8000         29,4
09       10000     6000         29,4
10       10000     9000         29,4
11       10000                    29,4
12       10000     10000  29,4

  58000    40000         170,8
 573,77 (58000+40000)/170,8?????????

?!

----------


## Morena

...

----------


## Morena

?! 
            (    )/-     (    )

     ?! 


    -   ?!

----------


## Buh2

....
  -   .
 ""  3/2008.   .. ,             .

----------


## Morena

,  ....

----------

*Buh2*,     ?   :http://www.glavbukh.ru/qa/1863 "" ( 3?   )

----------

> http://www.glavbukh.ru/qa/1863 ""


 ( 4  2008),  :
"        2008 ,    12  ?           7.        ?       ,      "
 ""  3/2008.        ..  :Frown:

----------


## Buh2

**,    - .    ,        .      365,       .    .

----------

> .


, *Buh2*, .    . 
 :Wink: 
    "            " //   .  1 2008?.,

----------

!   !
 :Smilie: 

     ?
  :
   sredzar __ mail.ru

   sredzar

     ...
!

----------


## Buh2

> , *Buh2*, .    . 
> 
>     "            " //   .  1 2008?.,


,    ? -  .        ,       .
         .        .

----------

*Buh2*, .     ,  -  .
     ,  29,4   (365-12)/12, , ,           .  ..
          .
     -     . 

*PS* *Buh2*,  "" !  :Smilie:

----------


## Buh2

> *Buh2*, .     ,  -  .
>      ,  29,4   (365-12)/12, , ,           .  ..
>           .
>      -     .


,       ... ,   29,4,    .      ?   ,   ,      .




> *PS* *Buh2*,  "" !


!

----------


## conv

922 ....    ,    ,          .

----------

> 922 ....    ,    ,          .


, -          .    :
1.   ""   ,    "".    :    1000000  ()     (  ).
2.    .  :           ,     ...    , , ...  ...
3. :
)      "",      3-6  , , ,   .
)          . 
)           .
  ...

----------

29,4/-    (- 30,28  31) * (.*1,4  1,2(   ).    ?

----------


## Irinka

-  ,    ,  . 1,4.          ,      29,4    -    .  .     ...

----------

> -  ,    ,  . 1,4.          ,      29,4    -    .  .     ...


 ...    2007     3-  5- (  ),    23    22,  29.4 * 23 * 1.4 / 31 = 29.21,       29.4 * 28 / 31 = 26.55

----------

> . 1,4.


   . ,  ...   :Frown:

----------


## conv

" "     :
http://www.garant.ru/consult/detail....3&tid=20080206

----------

> " "     :
> http://www.garant.ru/consult/detail....3&tid=20080206


, ...  .   .     922-. 
       922-,    ()   . 
*PS* *conv*,   .

----------


## .

2008.  :  2007 -  2008.       2007,  -             2008 ?

----------

* .*,     .

----------


## .

**,  .

----------

, ,
    ?
,    29.11.07
      ,  ,    .

   ,    "   "?

----------


## Morena

?!   ....

----------

,          (      )      - ..    ?

----------

> 


 . 
 ""?     .     ,       -   , .

----------


## .

?   -          ?

----------


## Irinka

> ,          (      )      - ..    ?


     ,   ?



> .


        - ,     .

----------

* .*,  922   ?

----------


## .

**,  ,  -   ...  :Embarrassment:      ,    5  / ...

----------

.  -     .

----------


## .

**,    .

----------

, ,    !!! 922                 .   ,   .            ,    (  )       .      .   -   ?      (    ;-) ?
 ,  ,    -       -    -

----------

**,   .        .

----------


## kaso

,              ?
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...00&postcount=9
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...7&postcount=13

----------


## conv

. (  ).      /  
 1/12     " " .             .            -     -  .
                   (   ).

----------

*conv*,  -    .

----------


## waw

> ,              ?


    .10  .15,     ,         ,     15  .9  .13     -    15 (__ )  .

 :

.10 -      
.15 -        ...

----------


## kaso

*waw*,   ,   ( - ""),   ?
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...4&postcount=15

  ,    .9    .10    ?

----------


## waw

> waw,   ,   ( - ""),   ?


 ,    .10     ,   ,  ,   .9,   .10,   ,       :
  - ,     ,    -  , -    ,   ( )    .

   .9  .10     ,    .   .9 (  .13)   .15  .      ,    .15     -   .




> ,    .9    .10    ?


 -   ,   .

----------


## kaso

> - ,     ,    -  , -    ,   ( )    .


*waw*,    ,  

*" ,    "*

*" "*

    ?

 -,  "" ?




> .9  .10     ,    .   .9 (  .13)   .15  .


      .9    " "  " ",   .

----------


## waw

, 



> " "


*  "   "*

        :

   .9        ,         .   ,     :




> .10 -    ** 
> .15 - **


          ?

----------


## waw

,               ?

----------


## waw

> .9    " "  " ",   .


      " " (       ),  " " -  ( .15     ).

----------


## kaso

> .   ,     :
> :
> .10 -


  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  :



> 10.      ,    ,           ** ,     ,  12       (29,4).
>                      5  ,          **          (29,4),      ,        .
>               (29,4)            ,   ,    .


     ?   ,      . 
 .2 " "    " "   . :



> 2.            ,    ,     .    :
> )  ,     ,  ( )   ;
> <...>
> )   ,    ;
> <...>





> 


  -   ?   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## waw

> .10 -


     ,   .  :Smilie: 

    ,  , , -  :

1.    **   .

2.     **  .

3. **    .

(  )

 .10   ,   .       ,  ** ?

 .9   "  "       .2,   .        "   ".    ""  .10     ""  .9 -     .2 (**  :Smilie: )

----------


## Cler

,      :       3  2007.       .       .        .            ,    ,   ? , .

----------

SOS
,  !
     11000 .
      15000 . ..      .
             18000 .
     , 
            18000/11000,      18000/15000           18000/15000=1,2 ???
 :Confused:

----------

> 18000/11000,      18000/15000


.

----------

?
        ,  =15000/11000=1,36    ,   18000/15000=1,2    ?
     18000/11000=1,64,   18000/15000=1,2.
      ,   -     .1,36  -      ???

----------

> =15000/11000=1,36


   ?      .   -    .     15? ?     18.      -   .   "        " -   15000/11000         .

.

----------

!
  - -  ,               50% ,  ..   =18000/15000=1,2    ???

----------

> -


- , . , ,        ,         07.          .



> ..   =18000/15000=1,2    ???


  16  922  -   ?   ,    ,   ,          ...       ,        ,  . 

16.     (,  )  ,  ( ),         :
_ , - ,               ,   ,      ,  ( ),  ,     ,      ,   ,  ( ),  ,    ;_

     ?     .  ?     ?  ,         ?

----------

, 922       ,  .16 ,     ,         .

[QUOTE=;51505895]- , . , ,        ,         07.          .

     , 
   ,       . 
 :Dezl:

----------

> 


    .  ,  .   -             .     .16 -     ...



> .16


    -      .

----------

. :   30 .          .     ,   ,    .     28  24?

----------

24

----------


## conv

26 ?

----------


## conv

+  +  +  = 4  ...

----------


## waw

,  19:
 +  +  +  + ... +  = 11    :Smilie:

----------


## conv

922     ,     .        ? 
 ,  ....

----------

> +  +  +  = 4  ...


.  26 ..

----------

> +  +  +  = 4  ...





> .  26 ..


       ,  28?

----------

> 26 ?


!         :Embarrassment:     )))      ))
 26




> ,  28?


 28

----------

> !


  :-(



> 28


    ?    ,   .

----------

.         ,     14    .     ...

----------

> ,  28?


   ,        ,   ,     (.10).
.   " ",  .

----------

**,     ,     . ,    - .

----------

> . ,    - .


**,    . 
    ,    (   ).
,   .  .

----------

> ,    (   ).


    .     .

----------


## conv

,  :
1.        
   (  , ,        )        .
2.           ()   .
3...      ! (   11 "" )
-----------
    .

----------


## conv

> (  , ,        )


  ....       .

----------


## Cler

> ,      :       3  2007.       .       .        .            ,    ,   ? , .


, !

----------

> 2.           ()   .
> 3...      ! (   11 "" )


     -  ""     11 .

*conv*,       -  /     .

       ...   ...

----------

.            ?

----------

**,   ,   .  - ,  - .  .... ,     .   )))    -    )))

    /   14    -    , ...   ,  .

----------

Cler,        ?

----------


## kaso

**,          396-407?      :Smilie:

----------

> /   14    -    , ...   ,  .


 /  10000 ~ 400  30  .

----------


## Cler

> Cler,        ?


,       ,      .

----------

*kaso*,    ,         .

----------

,  ,  
    13  2007 ,  01   19  2007  ,     .      .       6  
    :
 -  01  2007   10%;
-  01  2008   14%.
  ,  
 14  2008   10  2008       28       13  2007   12  2008  
  11  2008   15  2008       ,       ,  4  ,     13  2007  13  2008 . 

  (   )   :

	. 	- .   . 6- . 		 	  ( )	  (  )

.07	13	16	1200,0	600,0	 	 	 	1800,0	1800,0	2250,0
.07	22	26	2000,0	1000,0	 	 	 	3000,0	3000,0	3750,0
.07	10	11	700,0	350,0	 	 	2000,0	3050,0	1050,0	1312,5
.07	20	25	2000,0	1000,0	 	 	 	3000,0	3000,0	3750,0
.07	23	26	2200,0	1100,0	 	 	 	3300,0	3300,0	3762,0
.07	21	25	2200,0	1100,0	 	 	 	3300,0	3300,0	3762,0
.07	21	26	2200,0	1100,0	2000,0	 	 	5300,0	3300,0	3762,0
.08	17	21	2200,0	1100,0	 	1100,0	 	4400,0	4400,0	5016,0
.08	20	24	2508,0	1254,0	 	 	 	3762,0	3762,0	3762,0
.08	8	10	1003,2	501,6	 	 	 	1504,8	1504,8	1504,8
:	175,00	210,00	18211,2	9105,6	2000,0	1100,0	2000,0	32416,80	28416,80	32631,30
:
-     

1.	       (28 /)
 = 12      01  2007    29  2008 ,      01  2007   29  2008  (..      13  2007 ).
         ,  2007 , ..        234,82 . (29,47 + (29,4/3018) + 29,4/3112)

-    -   - 1,25 (2508,0 (   2008 .) / 2000,0 (  - 2007 .))
-     2007 -  2008   - 1,14 (2508,0 (   2008 .) / 2200,0 (   2007- 2008 .))
    31126,50 . (   )
   =31126,50/234,82=132,55 .
      =
 132,55 .  28 / = 3711,40 .
2.	      (4  )
 = 12     01  2007   31  2008           6-  ,    210 .

   = 32631,30/210=155,39 .
     = 155,39 .  4 / = 621,56 .
    : 1003,20 + 501,60 + 3711,40 + 621,56 = 5837,76 .

----------

,   443  ! , , 
    13  2007 ,  01   19  2007  ,     .      .       6  
    :
 -  01  2007   10%;
-  01  2008   14%.
  ,  
 14  2008   10  2008       28       13  2007   12  2008  
  11  2008   15  2008       ,       ,  4  ,     13  2007  13  2008 . 

  (   )   :

.07   1800,0
.07   3000,0
.07     3050,0 ( ..  - 2000)
.07     3000,0
.07     3300,0
.07     3300,0
.07     5300,0 ( ..   2000  )
.08     4400,0 ( ..   2007  1100,     )
.08     3762,0
.08     1504,8

:
-     

1.	       (28 /)
 = 12      01  2007    29  2008 ,      01  2007   29  2008  (..      13  2007 ).
         ,  2007 , ..        234,82 . (29,47 + (29,4/3018) + 29,4/3112)

-    -   - 1,25 (2508,0 (   2008 .) / 2000,0 (  - 2007 .))
-     2007 -  2008   - 1,14 (2508,0 (   2008 .) / 2200,0 (   2007- 2008 .))
    31126,50 . (   )
   =31126,50/234,82=132,55 .
      =
 132,55 .  28 / = 3711,40 .
2.	      (4  )
 = 12     01  2007   31  2008           6-  ,    210 .

   = 32631,30/210=155,39 .
     = 155,39 .  4 / = 621,56 .
    : 1003,20 + 501,60 + 3711,40 + 621,56 = 5837,76 .

----------

.   ,    .  ,    ,        .  ,                       .   .  ?

----------

, ,   ,      , ..     (   -  ,   ,         ).   -    - 29,4   , 29,4/ - .

----------


## Calm

> , ,   ,      , ..


  ,   .   .

----------

!       "    3, 2008"   www.glavbukh.ru  !       ,      !

----------


## mvf

> !


... ...  15-   - ...  ,   "  "    -   ...

----------

> !


...    .
_:_
 5. ,    1  11  2008  , 12  13    ,   14        (28  ).       ,    ,           0.

,   ,        ,    ,         . http://www.glavbukh.ru/art/13568

----------

-  ,     (  922 ).
  ...   .  "   ,       ".

    ...  :Frown:

----------

> .  "   ,


**,  , ,    . 
         .        (     ).
 ,             .
    ( !!!),   ,  ,      ..
  ,     ...  .    ,     ,  ,    .

----------


## Vaclav

> ... 
>   ...    ,     ,  ,    .


       : "... :   -      ...  ** ."
,      ,       ,       -   !  :Smilie:

----------

> ...


 . ,              "  "?

----------


## Vaclav

> ,              "  "?


   .   .
_!  !        ! !   !   !_
...

         (  :Smilie: ) ,  "           ** ". 
    ,          " ",      . 922.         ?

----------

...
,

----------

> . 5   922        ** ,       ,   **            .


   28       ,     -  ,     ?    , ?

----------

> ?


  (       ).



> , ?

----------

, .

----------

:
-         ?

----------

, 2

----------

- .

----------


## C

,     .
   ???
1)     11/02/08  2304,35  /    (   19)  = (2304,35 /29)*19 = 1509,75

2)     26/10/07   04/05/08
 .:
  400,76 - (29,4/31)*5 = 4,9 
- 2304,35 - 29,4 
- 297,34 - (29,4/31)*4 = 3,79 
. = 14226,86/181,3 = 78,47.  :Frown:

----------

> 1)     11/02/08  2304,35  /    (   19) = (2304,35 /29)*19 = 1509,75


 .  -    ,   .


> 2)     26/10/07   04/05/08


-.
     (  ).

----------


## C

> .  -    ,   .
> -.
>      (  ).


    ,      4     :Big Grin:

----------

1.     : 
2304,35/20*15=1728,26
       .
2.       5  ,  6, :
 -5,69;
 :
14226,86/182,09=78,13

----------

/   .
    01  2008 . 8    . 
1.  02.04.2008  29.04.08
2.  2.05.08  30.05.08
3.  02.06.08  30.06.08
4.  01.07.08  28.07.08

 2        02.05.08  30.05.08  01.04.08      0,5 .  /     .

----------

> ,       ,  ... 
> 
>  .           ?

----------

. 




> 2        02.05.08  30.05.08  01.04.08      0,5 .  /     .


      .

----------


## C

> 1.     : 
> 2304,35/20*15=1728,26
>        .
> 2.       5  ,  6, :
>  -5,69;
>  :
> 14226,86/182,09=78,13


,      !!!!

----------

.

----------

> :
> -         ?






> , 2


 "   ,  !" ()

   - 6700
   - 15000

   :
15000:6700=2,23880597
    - 2,24

: 6700*2,24=15008

 -: 15008-15000=8

 : 8      ,     ,     " "    :Smilie:

----------


## GSokolov

-   922       .

----------

> 


, -    ,      .

----------

-   ,       -    - ,

----------


## -

,    " "   2  -   ,        ,         ?
             ,   -      :Frown: 

   ,   ???

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ,   ???


    .   ( ,     - ),       :Big Grin: ,  , .

----------


## -

,  ,  ,        7000 ,       :yes: 
  :     ( )          ,  ?

----------


## atan27

2           , (        ,          ),         .      /  ,     (      ), ..

----------


## svetnik64

! !           .      22.02.08  08.05.08.   /  ,       3?      4 ,    ?

----------


## 13

62  12.08.03 -        ..

----------


## svetnik64

!  :Smilie:

----------


## Laric

*svetnik64*,        - ,   ( ,   -922)

"1)         ,     ,        .

2)                  (        )".

  ,               .
    ((20+20+22)/3)
    .

----------


## Ponk@

(.   +    +  )/((29,4/31*4)+29,4*2)= (/62,60)=  .  . :Wink:

----------


## Laric

*Ponk@*, 29,4 -   .    62,  *13*   :Smilie:

----------


## Ponk@

> *Ponk@*, 29,4 -   .    62,  *13*


 :Redface:

----------


## svetnik64

Laric   !

----------

,     .
      .

----------


## Laric

** ,  ,   -      ,  ..  4  .

----------

.   :Smilie:

----------


## Laric

:Smilie:

----------


## NituschN

,     ,         (  )?

----------


## Laric

*NituschN*,   ,     (    ).
  ,           .
        :

"*      , - ,               ,   ,  ...; 
*         ,      , -   ,    ; 
*        , -         ,  ( ),      .
..." - .16 -922

----------


## NituschN

:  2007 -  2008 .
/ ,  - 9000 
 01.09.07 -   10 000 (   )

08.07 - 5086,96 (  13 )  
09.07- 9000
10.07 - 10000
11.07-10000
12.07 - 5238,09 (  11 )
 01.08  07.08 - 10000
    ,    2007 .      ,     5086,96*10000/9000=5652,17

----------


## Laric

> ,    2007 .      ,     5086,96*10000/9000=5652,17


.



> "...     , - *,     *  **     ,   "


  (    1 )   ,     .

----------


## -

> (      )      - ..    ?





> ...


 1           1000  ,  1         1,2 
    ( , ,   )?

----------


## skippy91

.
  ,    ,   1.2 .

----------

1.       -   1,2;
2.         -  ,   ,  1,2,  .     ;
3.      -         1,2.

----------

?

----------


## GSokolov

> 


      , ..     .

----------

> ..     .


,   .

----------

